
It's Official: Apple Just Killed the Laptop - miles
https://www.inc.com/john-brandon/its-official-apple-just-killed-laptop.html
======
ohiovr
How about Maya and Solid Works? Photoshop isn't the greatest example of
cutting edge software.

------
jppope
yea... misleading title.

------
msie
Click bait. Just a guy's opinion.

~~~
just_myles
Too late. I clicked. For the record, Microsoft did. Surface 4 Pro is still an
amazing piece of technology and totally does what I need it to for a much
better price.

